# What knives ARE legal?



## Guest (Apr 16, 2009)

So I'm a college student in Worcester, pretty shitty part of Mass, but I like it. None of you probably care, but I'm from Lithuania (eastern Europe), and its incredibly common for just regular people on the street to carry knives as tools, not as weapons.

I wasn't really sure what the deal with knives was over here, but I didn't bring any with me, and bought a knife at Eastern Mountain Sports for around $30. Assuming I could legally carry it because I bought it here, I was at a party where people were getting busted for underage drinking, and I got in a wee-bit of trouble because I had this knife... which is a 1 1/4 inch locking blade (see below)










So I guess this is illegal, even though its available statewide? I was told I can be thrown in jail for up to 5 years... what are some specific types of knives that I can possess? Or are there none?


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2009)

Wolfman said:


> "Wee bit of trouble" does not give enough information for *anyone* to respond to your question.
> 
> Around these parts a knife will be considered a tool when you're opening a box, laying carpet or putting butter on your English Muffin. Especially when you're playing them in an environment of underage drinking and its associated irresponsible behavior. If you think you're going to need to defend yourself at a party, stay the fuck home.


Well how much trouble I got in really has nothing to do with it, I just got a verbal warning.

Yeah, I need a knife for everyday things, like... opening a box, laying carpet, or putting butter on my english muffin. So I'm asking, what can I legally possess so that if I do get caught with it for whatever reason, people won't think I'm a terrorist? I'm not talking about stabbing people because I'm a little paranoid that person coincidently walking behind me at night might try and rob me.


----------



## Sam1974 (Apr 8, 2009)

LawMan3 said:


> Dude, you're overanalyzing this whole thing. I agree with wolfman on the issue. If you're paranoid someone might try to rob you, and it does happen, it will be so quick you won't even have the time to think about grabbing your knife. The whole notion that somebody is randomly going to look at you and jump you out of nowhere is a load of BS. The chances of that are slim to none. *And if you do get jumped, you're probably not going to be able to do much with your nifty new knife, unless you're some kind of ninja knife specialist. *
> 
> Any why would you use that kind of knife to put PB on an english muffin when you can use a plastic butter knife? You don't need it to open a box either. My car keys work just fine if I need to open a taped up box. Return the knife kid. Waste of $$.


:L::L::L:


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

The knife you describe is perfectly legal to carry as long as you don't engage in crime with it. Basically avoid switchblades and double-edged knives and you'll be fine, although many cities and towns have ordinances governing the blade length allowed for carry.



> but I'm from Lithuania (eastern Europe)


We're not complete morons, we _do _know where Lithuania is located.



> its incredibly common for just regular people on the street to carry knives as tools, not as weapons.


Tens of millions of people do the same thing here. Americans don't carry knives with the sole intention of gutting their neighbors. I've been carrying a Spyderco since probably before you were born and have sucessfully resisted the impulse to slice anyone up.


----------



## GreenMachine (Mar 26, 2007)

_No__ne of you probably care, but I'm from Lithuania (eastern Europe), and its incredibly common for just regular people on the street to carry knives as tools, not as weapons. _

You are right we don't care.
You sound like a tool carrying a weapon.


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2009)

You probably got a talking to because I assume the police were at the party because of a breach of the peace... which if you were involved in that breach of peace (and carrying a weapon) could get charged C 269 s.10(b). Add the fact that Worcester has had some stabbing problems in the papers recently: ie. The Becker college party stabbing, that you probably landed on a few radar screens. Do whatever you want, but bear in mind; if you mouth off to the wrong WPD guy on the wrong night, and are carrying that, you may not like the results.



> Well how much trouble I got in really has nothing to do with it, I just got a verbal warning.


It kind of does. See the above post? Plus, you were the one who brought it up.



> Yeah, I need a knife for everyday things, like... opening a box, laying carpet, or putting butter on my english muffin


I hope you aren't doing all three with the same knife. :alcoholi:


----------



## mpr4601 (Mar 24, 2007)

Also keep in mind that many colleges prohibit their students from carrying knives on college property. Not really worth getting booted back to Lithuania (which is in eastern Europe, fyi).


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

The knife you describe in your original post has a 1 and 1/4 in blade...not a problem.The one in the picture probably closer to a 4 in blade...problem. This has been beat to death. Do a search.If you carry a knife for defense and try to use it YOU WILL GET CUT,I guarentee it. If you have police contact(which you apparently have a 'wee bit' of) you will look like a douche and could easily get a complimentary ride to the pd in the comfortable back seat with new jewlery.


----------



## rg1283 (Sep 14, 2005)

I wouldn't count on a knife as a primary defense weapon. I used to carry a leatherman on me until I started working in a locked psych hospital. Boy do I miss carrying that thing its nice to have access to basic tools.

Unless you have a bayonet on a rifle or something.

One would be better off learning using self defense skills with O.C. Spray and other things if it came down to carrying a knife or choosing that.


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

Many valid points have been explained to you, I suggest you listen to them. Keep the blade off campus, in your pocket when off campus, in a drawer when you go to a party and stop using it when you eat your soup...

Because you allege you're a college student, I'm going assume you're a clueless dolt like all of them, and fill you in on real life. All the rottens in Worcester carry a knife. You're not going to defend yourself with your own knife. You're only going to get cut worse, regardless of your Lithuanian special forces combat knife training... However, should you and the rotten get in a standoff in the middle of a street holding knives, and I roll up on you, I will shoot you with bullets the size of Buicks.. 

Oh and if I get sent to a party and you're being a tool (seems all you guys from that part of the world are rude, arrogant assholes) and you're carrying a weapon, you'll get the felony charge along with the misdemeanor. And seeing how I'm not campus security and I don't give a shit about your parents, if you're a freshy I will ensure the front of your face comes in contact with the back of your head...


stoopid koledge kid....


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2009)

Deuce said:


> Oh and if I get sent to a party and you're being a tool (seems all you guys from that part of the world are rude, arrogant assholes) and you're carrying a weapon, you'll get the felony charge along with the misdemeanor. And seeing how I'm not campus security and I don't give a shit about your parents, if you're a freshy I will ensure the front of your face comes in contact with the back of your head...


Alright thanks to those of you who actually said something remotely useful... and great to know that police brutality is alive and well, Deuce. People stopped getting boners from beating up hippies/college students in the 60's, remember Kent State brah?


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

OK Brawny! You got your answer now go away! What Deuce said was great!! And he never said that being a hippie/college student was why your face would be introduced to the back of your head! He did say it would be because you are a freshie! Which I believe from your last post you certainly ARE!!!! brah......

Great post Deuce!


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

BRONISLOVAS said:


> Alright thanks to those of you who actually said something remotely useful... and great to know that police brutality is alive and well, Deuce. People stopped getting boners from beating up hippies/college students in the 60's, remember Kent State brah?


The info WAS useful, unless you didn't read the part about how to avoid catching a felony charge. Read: Don't bring fuckin' knives to parties. It's a quick way to end up locked up, just for having the damn thing in your pocket, your sock, taped to your prick...

Your demeanor sucks buddy. You came on this board with a shitty attitude, so don't expect any of the responses to be covered in sugar. Who pissed in your cornflakes anyway?


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

You didnt like the answer so youve copped a shitty atitude.I knew Deuce would chime in with his eloquent style  If youve got the brains of a roach you'll fucking listen to him....If not ,we'll be reading about your arraignment.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 21, 2008)

Police brutality at Kent State? It was the National Guard. Abuse? How about your homeland?


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2009)

Wolfman said:


> FWIW, Lithuania . . . Highest suicide rate in the world . . .


Too bad *BRONISLOVAS *wasn't part of that statistic.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

This one has run its course closed


----------

